# wanna see anicole??



## aprilraven (Jan 26, 2006)

she was playing with her new camera... i should have named it "hello? is this nikon tech support???"

i have another pic of her, with her beautiful eyes, if you can get her to let me show it,     i would.......


----------



## anicole (Jan 26, 2006)

paybacks, my friend ... sweeeeet revenge ....


----------



## terri (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi, Anicole!! :waves: Look at those beautiful curls.... 

We want to see more! Say yes to another pic.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 26, 2006)

Nicole! 
Say yes!
Yes-yes-yes-yes-yes.
Pu-leeeeaaase!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 26, 2006)

lets see those 'eyes'!!!!


----------



## sfaribault (Jan 26, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Nicole!
> Say yes!
> Yes-yes-yes-yes-yes.
> Pu-leeeeaaase!


Please...  :hugs:


Steve

Post a picture of aprilraven


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 26, 2006)

i think the photographer did a great job...but she really needs to let me post the other one... keep after her...its killer, and her eyes are just awesome!!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 26, 2006)

sfaribault said:
			
		

> Please... :hugs:
> 
> 
> Steve
> ...


 
hush your mouth, dude... if you look full on my face, you go blind...

you have no idea what your saying... hush up!


----------



## Alison (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey there my curly headed cousin! I'm with everyone else, I want to see the eyes, they make a portrait


----------



## anicole (Jan 26, 2006)

Ya'll are just sad and pitiful.


Sheesh ... if we knew any photographers ... we could have our pics made together.  As it stands we both have camera-in-the-face shots of each other.

She just wants to show you that I really only have one eye and it's a trick eye ...


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 26, 2006)

it rolls over and plays dead.....!!

no kidding... let me show them those eyes... please??
you have the prettiest eyes in three counties...

( ofcourse, those are three counties away from us, since the ones closest to us are kissin' cuzin's...and although they have pretty eyes .they have three .... and its a bit disturbing..)


----------



## anicole (Jan 26, 2006)

No, but thanks for the offer.  Now.... leave this thread, delete the link and let me rest in peace.

(please ...)


----------



## photo gal (Jan 26, 2006)

Nicole darlin' you are beautiful.........why on earth would you not want your picture shown!.......I'll positively feel cheated if you don't say YES!.....You really are gorgeous you know!   : )


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 26, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Nicole darlin' you are beautiful.........why on earth would you not want your picture shown!.......I'll positively feel cheated if you don't say YES!.....*You really are gorgeous you know*! : )


 
she forgets, but i know too!


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh come on. Just post the pic. She's beautiful and it's only gonna be one little hex amongst cousins.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 27, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Oh come on. Just post the pic. She's beautiful and it's only gonna be one little hex amongst cousins.



 


Hi anicole


----------



## anicole (Jan 27, 2006)

oh for the love of pete ... just post the darn thing

BUT DON'T SAY I DIDN'T WARN YOU IF YOUR EYES SHRIVEL UP!!!

There are  bags under my eyes and I look like the hi-eena in the Lion King, Ed... the one that chews on his ankle and is goofy ... 

But go on ... make me an outcast ...


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 27, 2006)

cool!  were you 2 on a nature hike?


----------

